# Too Much FUN with a Big Live Steam Shay



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bay Area Garden Railway Soci[/b]*ety* held Open Houses last weekend. I'm sorry, but I think these guys were having way too much fun running their Live Steam Shay!










I heard that Henner got the Shay running on Mineral Spirits after about 45 minutes of fiddling with it.

Everybody and I mean EVERYBODY had a smile on their face as the Shay ran around David's House.









Russ Miller


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ, 
thanks for the nice pictures. We had problems with the propane torch used to pre-heat the oil (mineral spirits) burner. With a new torch everything was fine. BTW during this day we did not run any of our G-scale live steamers! So much about fun and gauge... 
Regards


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a Bill Harris design. His 1.5" scale on 4.75" track. How did it run?


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me see if I get this right. The second picture is a small porch with house number, seperated from the street by three lines of track, with the outer loop being multi-guage. Ride on locos to boot, can't get much better. Now this is a community I'd consider moving too. 

Steam on!


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 27 Oct 2009 08:11 PM 
Looks like a Bill Harris design. His 1.5" scale on 4.75" track. How did it run?



Bob,
it *is* the original Bill Harris Shay. We were very lucky to get it and are proud of this historical loco. It is owned jointly by Eric, David, and myself (Henner) - *E*ast *D*evil's *H*ill Lumber Company. It came with a complete manual - Bill's book







The photo has been taken at David's place. Eric is the most experienced one in getting the finicky burner to sound like an "angry bumblebee". Once the burner works, she is pretty powerful, considering the relatively small boiler. We can pull 2 adults up a 2% grade.
CapeCodSteam: The track is 4 3/4", 3 1/2" (Eric owns a 3 1/2" Americanized OS Krauss) and G-gauge. David rides once in a while behind Accucraft locos (usually 2 of them). And yes, I like this community too!
Regards


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HMeinhold on 28 Oct 2009 08:35 AM 
Posted By xo18thfa on 27 Oct 2009 08:11 PM 
Looks like a Bill Harris design. His 1.5" scale on 4.75" track. How did it run?



Bob,
it *is* the original Bill Harris Shay. We were very lucky to get it and are proud of this historical loco. It is owned jointly by Eric, David, and myself (Henner) - *E*ast *D*evil's *H*ill Lumber Company. It came with a complete manual - Bill's book







The photo has been taken at David's place. Eric is the most experienced one in getting the finicky burner to sound like an "angry bumblebee". Once the burner works, she is pretty powerful, considering the relatively small boiler. We can pull 2 adults up a 2% grade.
CapeCodSteam: The track is 4 3/4", 3 1/2" (Eric owns a 3 1/2" Americanized OS Krauss) and G-gauge. David rides once in a while behind Accucraft locos (usually 2 of them). And yes, I like this community too!
Regards



That's good news, I am glad it is in good hands. Bill Harris' designs are really the best, the kind most can build. I've wanted for years to do one in 2.5" scale.

How does the duplex pump work out. It's another in a long line of unstarted projects


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob, 
The pump works great! There is also an injector but we (as well as the previous owner) do not use it. The pump is too much fun!


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are a couple of more photos.


















Russ


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

"Steaming through the yard, on a flat car with a shay, oh what fun we'll have, laughing all the way..."


----------

